# Need exhaust looked at in paphos suggestions pls



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Got a rattle on my exhaust but don t want to take it to an expensive garage anyone know anyone 

TIA


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

philly said:


> Got a rattle on my exhaust but don t want to take it to an expensive garage anyone know anyone
> 
> TIA


I have used Chrysanthos Auto Garage since I moved to Cyprus. My wife used to take her first VW Beetle to him almost 20 years ago! He is experienced and reasonably priced. His number is 357 26 938 318. Hopefully someone there can give you an estimate over the phone.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

*Chrys*



Cleo Shahateet said:


> I have used Chrysanthos Auto Garage since I moved to Cyprus. My wife used to take her first VW Beetle to him almost 20 years ago! He is experienced and reasonably priced. His number is 357 26 938 318. Hopefully someone there can give you an estimate over the phone.


Yes i use Chrys garage all the time when needed, and so do a lot of people in Tala. Excellent garage and his brother owns Costas Tyres down by Carrefour's, Would reccommend them also.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I have used Chrysanthos Auto Garage since I moved to Cyprus. My wife used to take her first VW Beetle to him almost 20 years ago! He is experienced and reasonably priced. His number is 357 26 938 318. Hopefully someone there can give you an estimate over the phone.


Thanks Cleo where is he based


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

fredben said:


> Yes i use Chrys garage all the time when needed, and so do a lot of people in Tala. Excellent garage and his brother owns Costas Tyres down by Carrefour's, Would reccommend them also.


Thanks fredben don t spose you have a contact number for them and a name to ask for?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

He is now located in the Industrial Park area off of the Polis Road. If you turn left at Viofos Light shop if you are coming from Paphos on the main road then a right on a side road which winds around he is back there. But, if you call they can tell you exactly which street to turn right on as I can't remember any landmark or sign to help you identify where to turn.


----------

